# A mother who is having a bad day/week/month



## simone3112 (May 27, 2010)

My sons was diagnosed Nov 08 he was 2.5 years old.  He went from 2 injections up to 6 sometimes 8 injections.  Harry's bloods have always been a mistery.  I thought I was going to crack up every night was the same 12am high, injection then check him every hour till 4 am.  He went onto the pump in August 09 life became so much easier.  Harrison's a grazer so injections were a nightmare.  The pumps fantastic but the nightmare of nightimes have started again.  I've done 12am and 3am checks 1.30am and 4.30am checks changed basals rates put them back again. I finally give in last week and fitted the sensor (last resort as it takes 2 people to pin harrison down to fit it - he hates it).  More basal setting changes and I was nearly there.  THEN he gets a viral infection his bloods are again all over the place and Im SICK.  Im sick of having no sleep, im sick of acting positive.  Im a single mother with 2 children and a full time Job.  My 8 year old daughter knows more about Diabetes than his own dad.  Im sick of making wrong decisions, im sick of being the person that has to make all the descisions right or wrong.  Im sick of smiling when asked about Harry and being told how well I'm coping.  Imagine breaking down and talking about sensitivty rates and basal rates.  TODAY im not coping and I might not cope tomorrow but I'll get on with it cause it's my son that is suffering.  No one wants to hear that though.  I fear that if I don't get control of his bloods now wot are his chances when he's older.  NO BODY WANTS TO HEAR THAT but that's what I think.  Even if I wanted to sleep I cant sleep out of fear that I might not wake up to check him.  I dont trust anyone but me to check him.  The sensor told me he was 8.9 when he was really 19.  Im thankful that he's on the pump cause his life and my life was so much harder on injections.  I know that I write all this now and tonight might be the night where I've finally suceeded and his bloods are perfect.  BUT TODAY THERE NOT and I feel guilty and helpless and my daughter who is not diabetic is pushed out yet again. I HATE DIABETES, I HATE MY EX, I HATE THE FACT THAT THERE ISN'T ANY ANSWERS!! I hate that I just want to cry and feel selfish that I feel like this when my sons the one that has it and has to live with it for the rest of his life.  Someone please tell me they feel like this sometimes


----------



## simone3112 (May 27, 2010)

And my last gripe. Im tired of being told I look tired!!!!!!!! Of course I look tired.  Im averagin on 4-5hours sleep!!!!  Why do people feel the need to point you the obvious???


----------



## rspence (May 27, 2010)

*HUG and hand held out to you*

hi simone,

I feel like this too. My son was diagnosed at the same age as Harrison, but only 2 months ago. I'm already sick of it, sick that the levels are all over the place, sick that i have to wake in the night to check him, sick in the pit of my stomach all day then hungry all night.

Its pants, naff, rubbish, hard work, full on and I too worry that I'm pushing my other kid out.

I don't have answers but I'll walk alongside you for a bit if you want hypothetical company,

rachel


----------



## Pigeon (May 27, 2010)

simone3112 said:


> And my last gripe. Im tired of being told I look tired!!!!!!!! Of course I look tired.  Im averagin on 4-5hours sleep!!!!  Why do people feel the need to point you the obvious???



I know, I hate it when people say that!!

Sorry to hear you're having such a difficult time of it, I can't imagine how hard it must be to look after 2 children on your own, even without diabetes thrown into the mix!

Just thought I'd ask if you've joined the children with diabetes email list, a few parents on here are on the list and it sounds like a good place to get support from people who are having the same problems. I'm sure some of the parents on here will pop along soon to share their experiences with you.

Big hug, xxx


----------



## simone3112 (May 27, 2010)

Sorry to sound stupid but how do I register for that.  Just joined this today  Thank u x


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2010)

simone3112 said:


> Sorry to sound stupid but how do I register for that.  Just joined this today  Thank u x



Hi Simone, this is the website:

http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/


----------



## CarolK (May 27, 2010)

Hi Simone,
Its nice to hear someone be so honest.My situation is very different in that my son is and adult, hes had D for 7 years, and to be honest I still feel all of those emotions youre describing. Every day I think how much I hate this illness and how much it has disrupted all of our lives ( I have other non D children), then I have all of those guilt feelings, because as youve said , I havent got this terrible illness, it is my son who has to live with this and the long term problems it may bring, and then I feel incredibly selfish , that I long for our old lives back, where we didnt have these worries. Everyone else seems so positive, and I then feel a failure, why cant I be like that. The only thing we can do is look after our children, I think the frustrating thing about D is that we cant make it better.


----------



## simone3112 (May 27, 2010)

rspence said:


> hi simone,
> 
> I feel like this too. My son was diagnosed at the same age as Harrison, but only 2 months ago. I'm already sick of it, sick that the levels are all over the place, sick that i have to wake in the night to check him, sick in the pit of my stomach all day then hungry all night.
> 
> ...



Arrrgggh Rachel I totally feel for u and know every bit of what your feeling.  It's horrible.  I remember harry asking for fruit like he was a good boy and me telling him NO.  It's even worse when then still just babies and a nap sends u into panic mode incase it's a hypo.  Im having a tough time but it's nothing on what u'll be feeling. I was so scared and still am of making a mistake and I will never understand diabetes.  Im having a bad few weeks but harry's had diabetes for 18 months now.  I hate to admit this cause I will never accept this disease but it does become normality.  It's nice speaking to someone who has a child so young with diabetes.  
The pushing the other child out thing im still trying to stop.  Jodie wakes up and tells me she's bad, before diabetes I would send her to school.  I don't now I keep her off and spoil her.  It's wrong and I know it's wrong but she's learnt that bad health is the key in our house for attention.  She's fab and deserve my attention but Harrison diabetes rules our roost.  When he's naughty is cause he's high, she can't have sweets around him cause he wants them, she naturally watches over him when they play out.  It's a lifetime change for everyone involved.  Im not experienced so have no answers but I know wot it's to have a child so young and the battles you'll face.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## simone3112 (May 27, 2010)

CarolK said:


> Hi Simone,
> Its nice to hear someone be so honest.My situation is very different in that my son is and adult, hes had D for 7 years, and to be honest I still feel all of those emotions youre describing. Every day I think how much I hate this illness and how much it has disrupted all of our lives ( I have other non D children), then I have all of those guilt feelings, because as youve said , I havent got this terrible illness, it is my son who has to live with this and the long term problems it may bring, and then I feel incredibly selfish , that I long for our old lives back, where we didnt have these worries. Everyone else seems so positive, and I then feel a failure, why cant I be like that. The only thing we can do is look after our children, I think the frustrating thing about D is that we cant make it better.



You've hit the nail on the head.  Nothing I do makes him better.  It's refreshing to be able to say these things cause if I talked like this to my family and friends they would think I was cracking up.  To be honest I don't like to talk to them cause I know they haven't got a clue and however much they try to understand (bless them) they can never understand.  It's like I'll never know what Harrisons feels like when he goes from high to low, low to high.  I can only imagine.  He's a proper little boy and the funniest kid i've met. But it breaks my heart that he was cursed with this.  He's four when offered a drink he'll ask if its diabetic (diet).  xx


----------



## simone3112 (May 27, 2010)

Thank You Everyone For Your Comments.  Im So Please I've Became A Member. You's Have Made Me Feel Normal Again!!!!!!! Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Freddie99 (May 27, 2010)

Hi Simone,

I'd like firstly to offer you a massive hugs. I don't know how my parents coped with my diagnosis or how they managed to look after me in the early years. If there is anything that I can do please send me a private message or something like that. I'm always happy to listen and I do occaisionally have some decent advice in me.

Tom


----------



## simone3112 (May 27, 2010)

TomH said:


> Hi Simone,
> 
> I'd like firstly to offer you a massive hugs. I don't know how my parents coped with my diagnosis or how they managed to look after me in the early years. If there is anything that I can do please send me a private message or something like that. I'm always happy to listen and I do occaisionally have some decent advice in me.
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom.  Thank you.  This site has done wonders for me today.  I've joined alot of sites on facebook but there mostly Americans and like everyone close to me there on the other side of the world haha.  I spent along time praying for normality before diabetes today I praying for the normal diabetes.  This site has been a god send today.  Thanks again.  10 more minutes I find out whether 2nights the night I'll sleep till 3am x


----------



## Freddie99 (May 28, 2010)

simone3112 said:


> Hi Tom.  Thank you.  This site has done wonders for me today.  I've joined alot of sites on facebook but there mostly Americans and like everyone close to me there on the other side of the world haha.  I spent along time praying for normality before diabetes today I praying for the normal diabetes.  This site has been a god send today.  Thanks again.  10 more minutes I find out whether 2nights the night I'll sleep till 3am x



Ah that's what I first did. I do love this place as it's British and we all speak the same language in terms of diabetes. It's done wonders for me. It helped me make my mind up on my pump and then to choose which one I wanted. If I had gone with what my team like I would have ended up with a pump that I didn't like.
I hate to say it but there isn't really a normal day as far as diabetes is concerned. My life with it has most definitely been a roller coaster ride, especially over the last two months when I've started on my pump with all that has gone on around me.

Tom


----------



## getcarter76 (May 28, 2010)

Hello Simone,

Firstly welcome and secondly (((((big hugs))))

I would also like to add from a different perspective like Tom. This is the first parent page i have added to but felt i must 

I have been diabetic since i was 6 and am now 33 and a mum myself so understand it from all angles! I stiil take multiple injections which my parents had to support as pumps were never really heard of. I could go on about the routines and struggles we all had back in 'those days'.

As a diabetic you have down days but as a mum/parent i get the impression it can be worse to a degree as you can feel so helpless. My mum still says to me to this day that she would swap my diabetes with her in an instance. Times may change but those feelings of helplessness are the same 

Children are really quite resiliant and bounce back very quick. I for one cannot remember not being diabetic and whilst i wouldn't wish it on anyone, have grown up not knowing any different. 

My parents have seen me through childhood, school and my teens with the added diabetes to contend with and I am grateful for all they have done for me. 

You will have good days and bad but thats why we are all here to pick you up and give you big hugs when you need them. I also appreciate how hard it must be with your daughter as well who you say feels pushed out. I can also understand that you probably feel you have to put on a brave face with her as you need to be strong. This may sound daft as i don't know how old she is but is there anyway of involving her so that in a funny way she feels included and you supported? I know it can often be easy to say and in practice things dont always go to plan but, can you show her books of what has 'gone wrong' (this is what i try and explain to my daughter about me who is 4 - going on 24!!), demonstate to her the difference with their bodies and that sort of thing?

I really hope things get better for you emotionally and you know where we all are if you need anything whatsoever....

I'm off to bed now as its late o'clock and way past my bedtime (*yawns*)

night night

Bernie xx


----------



## simone3112 (May 28, 2010)

*Harrison Bloods*

Thank you all and I had a perfect day and night last night.  No highs No lows.  I feel great this morning.  He was 7.5 at 12 am and 6.9 at 8 am.  He has slept the full night and we've even had a lie in (he normally gets up around 6.30am)

Jodie is 8 Bernie.  She is going to be doing the Great North Walk with me.  10 miles.  It will be me and her raising money for Harry, which she's so excited to do.  We are just waiting for the sponsor forms.

I feel great this morning!!!:


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2010)

simone3112 said:


> Thank you all and I had a perfect day and night last night.  No highs No lows.  I feel great this morning.  He was 7.5 at 12 am and 6.9 at 8 am.  He has slept the full night and we've even had a lie in (he normally gets up around 6.30am)
> 
> Jodie is 8 Bernie.  She is going to be doing the Great North Walk with me.  10 miles.  It will be me and her raising money for Harry, which she's so excited to do.  We are just waiting for the sponsor forms.
> 
> I feel great this morning!!!:



Hi Simone, so pleased to hear you had a good night and that you are feeling so much brighter today!  Just a thought, following on from something Bernie said - have a look at our 'diabotics' page http://diabotica.blogspot.com . A lot of children find them funny to make and it helps take away some of the fear of diabetes for some. One four-year-old wanted to start doing his own fingerprick tests so he could have more materials for his creations! 

Hope you have a good day today and a chance to recharge your batteries


----------



## getcarter76 (May 28, 2010)

simone3112 said:


> Thank you all and I had a perfect day and night last night.  No highs No lows.  I feel great this morning.  He was 7.5 at 12 am and 6.9 at 8 am.  He has slept the full night and we've even had a lie in (he normally gets up around 6.30am)
> 
> Jodie is 8 Bernie.  She is going to be doing the Great North Walk with me.  10 miles.  It will be me and her raising money for Harry, which she's so excited to do.  We are just waiting for the sponsor forms.
> 
> I feel great this morning!!!:



That is great news Simone and i think you needed that!

That is great about Jodie as well....good on you both  

Its good to hear the ups and we are all hear with the downs too 

Bernie xx


----------



## ruthelliot (May 28, 2010)

Hi Simone,
I'm sure you've already experienced how helpful this site can be - like you i find it a huge support just to be able to talk to people who genuinely know what your going through and as a parent it gives me hope to hear from other adults who have come through a lifehood of diabetes and come out to adulthood still smiling and still healthy. That is afterall the reason we stay up all night checking our little ones blood - that and the rest! I remember also the first time I induced a fit of tears in my then 2yr old because he couldn't have an apple - how unnatural did that feel! I also felt a lot of guilt over how my 2 older boys were feeling - Ben was only 18mths when diagnosed a year and a half ago and having moved away from the baby stage we were just finding a nice little routine to family life. They will no doubt have some not so good memories of those initial months and perhaps beyond but we all adapt. I imagine being on your own there isn't much opportunity to go out with your daughter on your own. While I'm fortunate enough to have my husband helping our work situation means more often than not only one of us is around. As Ben is the youngest we try to have regular film nights or similar when he goes to bed and the older boys and i cuddle up for a film and some popcorn etc. I'm careful not to make this about something Ben cant do because of his diabetes rather a treat for them because they are older.
Night times for us are also a complete shot in the dark. At the moment our consultant says he is almost certainly randomly producing insulin - i've no idea how long this can go on as our first hospital said it wouldn't happen after the first few months! The one thing our team keep trying to drum into us is that children will always be unpredictable and pre-school even more so. I try hard just to let myself feel supersmug on a good day and accept full credit for the good results but on the bad - the gods are to blame (or that damn diabetes fairy - see northerners poems!) Anyway I'll ramble no more but as everyone has said there's always someone hear ready with a virtual hug and personally if I can ever lend an ear I'm only too happy.


----------



## simone3112 (May 28, 2010)

ruthelliot said:


> Hi Simone,
> I'm sure you've already experienced how helpful this site can be - like you i find it a huge support just to be able to talk to people who genuinely know what your going through and as a parent it gives me hope to hear from other adults who have come through a lifehood of diabetes and come out to adulthood still smiling and still healthy. That is afterall the reason we stay up all night checking our little ones blood - that and the rest! I remember also the first time I induced a fit of tears in my then 2yr old because he couldn't have an apple - how unnatural did that feel! I also felt a lot of guilt over how my 2 older boys were feeling - Ben was only 18mths when diagnosed a year and a half ago and having moved away from the baby stage we were just finding a nice little routine to family life. They will no doubt have some not so good memories of those initial months and perhaps beyond but we all adapt. I imagine being on your own there isn't much opportunity to go out with your daughter on your own. While I'm fortunate enough to have my husband helping our work situation means more often than not only one of us is around. As Ben is the youngest we try to have regular film nights or similar when he goes to bed and the older boys and i cuddle up for a film and some popcorn etc. I'm careful not to make this about something Ben cant do because of his diabetes rather a treat for them because they are older.
> Night times for us are also a complete shot in the dark. At the moment our consultant says he is almost certainly randomly producing insulin - i've no idea how long this can go on as our first hospital said it wouldn't happen after the first few months! The one thing our team keep trying to drum into us is that children will always be unpredictable and pre-school even more so. I try hard just to let myself feel supersmug on a good day and accept full credit for the good results but on the bad - the gods are to blame (or that damn diabetes fairy - see northerners poems!) Anyway I'll ramble no more but as everyone has said there's always someone hear ready with a virtual hug and personally if I can ever lend an ear I'm only too happy.



Thank you.  I've been there with Harry and food which has resulted in me crying with him.  With the pump he gets to eat when he wants and while some foods are restricted ie sweets.  He has ice cream and chocolate.

Jodie has been through a lot.  She was the one that used to have to help me pin Harrison down when injections were needed.  She still cuddles him every pump change.  She my rock.  I couldn't be more proud of them, im just not always proud of myself and how I deal with things.  We had a good day yesterday but he's been high all day today.  If I cant get his bloods right in the morning it has a knock on effect.  It's so hard to keep them right in the morning as he is so insulin resistant and eats constantly.  Im not going to be pesimistic today though.  Hopefully we have another good night.  

It's good to know there's people experiencing what I am and I'm not alone.


----------



## ruthelliot (May 28, 2010)

simone3112 said:


> Thank you.  I've been there with Harry and food which has resulted in me crying with him.  With the pump he gets to eat when he wants and while some foods are restricted ie sweets.  He has ice cream and chocolate.
> 
> Jodie has been through a lot.  She was the one that used to have to help me pin Harrison down when injections were needed.  She still cuddles him every pump change.  She my rock.  I couldn't be more proud of them, im just not always proud of myself and how I deal with things.  We had a good day yesterday but he's been high all day today.  If I cant get his bloods right in the morning it has a knock on effect.  It's so hard to keep them right in the morning as he is so insulin resistant and eats constantly.  Im not going to be pesimistic today though.  Hopefully we have another good night.
> 
> It's good to know there's people experiencing what I am and I'm not alone.



Thats exactly the problem we have with ben in the mornings - loves a big breakfast but then high for ages - if we manage to rectify this you can gaurantee he'll crash at lunchtime. Remember you cant logically be proud of you children without being proud of yourself - they didn't get to be such little stars without a whole lot of love. We cant get it right all the time and I know there are nights when they're in bed i beat myself up for hours for bad results or being short tempered or just anything less than a first class earth mother but I know I couldn't love my boys more and I'll never stop trying to get it all right - thats what your doing and from the sounds of it doing it well so be proud!


----------



## simone3112 (May 28, 2010)

ruthelliot said:


> Thats exactly the problem we have with ben in the mornings - loves a big breakfast but then high for ages - if we manage to rectify this you can gaurantee he'll crash at lunchtime. Remember you cant logically be proud of you children without being proud of yourself - they didn't get to be such little stars without a whole lot of love. We cant get it right all the time and I know there are nights when they're in bed i beat myself up for hours for bad results or being short tempered or just anything less than a first class earth mother but I know I couldn't love my boys more and I'll never stop trying to get it all right - thats what your doing and from the sounds of it doing it well so be proud!



Hi Ruth, have u tried cutting out milk in the mornings??  Mornings are just the worst aren't they.  If u get the mornings right ur in for a good day!!  Harry was high at 10.30 this mornign which lead him to be high all day then hypo at 3.30pm luckily he's been 8.5 ish most of tonight but im dreading checking him at 12am.  I've had a really good day today. Had a really bad day on tuesday, I wrote a poem and sent it to the charity 4 poems.  Got an email back saying they thought it was really good an would put it on their website.  Any proceeds will go to diabetes uk.  It give me the courage to show my fam n friends n everyone thinks it's really good.  Feel really proud!!! If we have a good night 2n I've finally cracked his basal rates as i've spent the last 3 weeks tweeking them. 12am is always the deciding factor it decides today and tomorrow all in 5 secs xxx:


----------



## am64 (May 28, 2010)

good luck simone 3 mins to go ...you are a supermum...and although it hard you always will be xx


----------



## simone3112 (May 29, 2010)

am64 said:


> good luck simone 3 mins to go ...you are a supermum...and although it hard you always will be xx



Thanks, just done them and he's 7.1 a little bit lower than I wanted but his basal drops at 12am so Im going to check him at 1am then if everythings ok.  im going to SLEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPP.  It's amazing wot can change in 24 hours.  I spent yesterday leaking tears (not crying) I was just so down.  His bloods were fab last night got a good night sleep and could be heading for another one!!!So excited even at the thought lol and what beats it all its saturday 2m as well lazy morning xx


----------



## am64 (May 29, 2010)

i love saturdays


----------



## simone3112 (May 29, 2010)

am64 said:


> i love saturdays



I know perfect.  It's kids channels all week but saturdays r my series link days.  I normally take Jodie to dancing in the morning but we're not going 2morrow.  So my morning is...  Bloods, breakfast, pump.  Then blanket, setee n series link till at least dinnertime. It will be even better if in 40mins Haz is still in the 7's.


----------



## am64 (May 29, 2010)

some of the mums on here talk about alarms and stuff ...does it help or do you spend the whole night just listening for them anyway ?


----------



## simone3112 (May 29, 2010)

am64 said:


> some of the mums on here talk about alarms and stuff ...does it help or do you spend the whole night just listening for them anyway ?



The alarms only work when u have the glucose sensor on. You have to wear them on ur stomach and with harry being naturally thin it really hurts him so I try not to use it unless it absolutely necessary (his pump goes into his bum as theres more fat).  They also only seem to last 3 day (supposed to last 6) he wore them last week but Tuesday night faiiled again told me he was 8 but when I done his bloods he was 18.


----------



## bev (May 29, 2010)

simone3112 said:


> The alarms only work when u have the glucose sensor on. You have to wear them on ur stomach and with harry being naturally thin it really hurts him so I try not to use it unless it absolutely necessary (his pump goes into his bum as theres more fat).  They also only seem to last 3 day (supposed to last 6) he wore them last week but Tuesday night faiiled again told me he was 8 but when I done his bloods he was 18.



Hi Simone,
Alex wears the sensor on his thigh - and he is really skinny! If the sensor reads a different level than the pump -it doesnt mean its failed - it just means that the callibration might have been done at the wrong time (i.e. if you callibrate straight after eating then this will confuse the sensor - so its always best to callibrate at least 3 or 4 hours after a meal so you can get a true reading). Callibrating first thing in the morning also helps a lot as you are getting the base level right without food etc.

I just noticed your having problems with the breakfast spike. Have you tried doing a 'super bolus' - I have tried this on occasion and it seems to work - although now we seem to have things under control just by changing and timing the basal for the spike. What sorts of foods does H eat for breakfast?Bev


----------



## Kei (May 29, 2010)

SO many hugs Simone!  People who haven't had any experience of parenting a diabetic child just don't know how hard it is on the whole family.    I'm glad you found us here.

I hope you managed to have a really good sleep last night.  It does make all the difference!

Kei
xx


----------



## simone3112 (May 29, 2010)

Harry went down to 3.9 at 1.45am 2 glucose tables and he already had a 70% basal for 2 hours.  got hiim up to 4.5 then 4am got he was at 5.2 so set another 2hr 70% basal and he woke up at 6.9 a 7.30am.

It's amazing how little you actually get told about how the sensor worked.  I tested him at my bed time he didn't have no extra basal but Im unsure if I would have calabrated it around tea time (possible).  Last saturday when I changed his sensor (me and my neighbour-good friend) pinned him down.  With the weather being so hot he didn't have a top on and the sensor came out.  Rang DSN to see if there was another place I could put it because the stomach really hurts him and ob not very secure, esp when his pump bag sit's under it.  They told me the stomach was the only place with him being so small to get a correct reading.

It just make me so angry that the DSN are giving such poor information to me.

Breakfast is generally, cereal bars, toast, pancakes, crumpets, apple.  These tend to be ok if he just has one of them, but Harry starts the day eating loads.  So it's a constant update on the pump for extra carbs he basically heats from when he wakes up 6.30am till 8.30am when we leave for school.  He used to get his bsl done at 9.30am when he got to nursery - always high got corrected and hypo'd.  Now he doesn't get his BSL done till 10.30am and we're finding it's making a hell of a difference.  It has made Milk, Orange Juice etc so much more noticable as he is always high at 10.30am if he has any of these in the morning.  Last week for instant I give him 18 carbs for 100ml of orange juice, warned nursery that he might hypo and he was in the 20's at 10.30am.

His basal used to kick in at 6.30am but put it back to 6am and this seems to be helping.  I've also tried bolusing 15carbs before any type of milky breakfast but it doesn't seem to have an effect.  

WHAT IS A SUPER BOLUS???


----------



## Gemma444 (May 29, 2010)

hya Simone 

i cant advise on pump but I just wanted to say good luck and i hope all the tweaking gets things sorted soon and you can have a good nights sleep. 

Gem xx


----------



## simone3112 (Jun 20, 2010)

Gemma444 said:


> hya Simone
> 
> i cant advise on pump but I just wanted to say good luck and i hope all the tweaking gets things sorted soon and you can have a good nights sleep.
> 
> Gem xx



Thank u Gem

I ended up going a bit nuts with my DSN but she's been great n she made changes - i adjusted her changes lol !!!  I've had a perfect week of night BSL evening thursday night I checked him at 10.30pm n he was 7mml he woke up at 8am at 5.8mml FANTASTIC!!!!I hate to think that I can't do it.  I SCREAMED!!!!!!!!!!(Literally) n got the help I needed!!!  My DSN was shocked when i did!  I think my biggest problem is I WONT ASK FOR HELP!!! I did n it worked xxx


----------



## Patricia (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow, I love your exclamation points Simone! Brilliant. Exactly right.

Re the morning spike then crash: the only thing we seem to be able to do to help this is bolus way before eating, like a half an hour. For some reason this does the trick. Even if we have to add a little bit at the actual breakfast time, getting the main bolus in seems to do it. 

My son is 14 though, and knows what he wants for breakfast. He is also a creature of habit, and tends to have the same things, for that meal anyway. He wakes up, boluses, showers, then eats. The one or two times we've ended up putting it off (assuming he's a good level -- if he's below 5mmols, we don't bolus early), he has ALWAYS had a hypo -- clearly the insulin 'missed' its target.

Good luck with everything. Again, I love your expressiveness. Just hits the nail on the head.

xxoo


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 22, 2010)

A super bolus on the pump is one where you have  fast acting food (breakfast sems always to act fast as it is grabbed by the body after the starving of night) and so bolus for the carb and the next hour or two hours basal at the same time and then turn the basal down or off. It means more insulin than is needed for the food is given as you eat but this compensates for the speedy action of the carbs on the Bg, which then would mean a quicker drop later compensated for by the removed basal.
I find we have to have a 20 minute wait between bolus and breakfast, but this is only possible with older children who will definitely eat what they are being given. With smaller children, evena  small bolus with a wait might help avoid the spike. Or you could set a much higher basal for that period of time over breakfast which would help the bolus to get going faster. 
I have found that the actual match between basal and bolus ratio is not as text book as pump companies may advise. Whilst I could set a basal that would keep the boys steady without eating, it would not work with any bous ratio I can set with it. So i know that on their usual school pattern I am helping the bolus along with basal. At the weekend I will use a different pattern to avoid a low whilst the boys sleep in late and then compensate with the later morning basal. 
This is very technical stuff so big apologies if it is annoyingly geeky for those not on pumps lol


----------

